# HELP:  Not finding CDROM drive on Marvell 88SE6121

## theosib

I have an SATA DVD drive that works fine when connected to the ICH9.  But I need the other two ICH9 ports for two more hard disks, so I'd like to move the DVD to the Marvell controller.  Unfortunately, when I do that, it can't find the device.  I've done a lot of searching for answers, but none of the suggestions I've found seem to help.  Here's what I know:

From lspci:

05:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

I have compiled the Marvell SATA driver into the kernel (not a module).  I'm running kernel 2.6.32-gentoo-r5.

Here's what I find in /var/log/messages:

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 34 for MSI/MSI-X

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ccc ems sxs

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: scsi0 : ahci

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: scsi1 : ahci

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: scsi2 : ahci

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: scsi3 : ahci

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: scsi4 : ahci

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: scsi5 : ahci

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de100 irq 34

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de180 irq 34

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de200 irq 34

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de280 irq 34

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de300 irq 34

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de380 irq 34

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: pata_marvell 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: pata_marvell 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: scsi6 : pata_marvell

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: scsi7 : pata_marvell

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xcc00 ctl 0xc880 bmdma 0xc400 irq 18

Feb 11 20:58:21 compute0 kernel: ata8: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc800 ctl 0xc480 bmdma 0xc408 irq 18

Here are the kernel options I have enabled:

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_MV=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=y

I have run hard SATA disks off this controller in the past, so I can't figure out why it can't see the DVD drive.

Can anyone help with this?

----------

## theosib

The manual for the mobo isn't clear as to which ports are which, but there's Silicon Image 5723 chip on the motherboard too.  So I enabled the Silicon Image driver as well (CONFIG_SATA_SIL).  But there's no indication that the the device is even found.  I definitely have it enabled in the BIOS.  But here's what I get from lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516LE [Radeon X1550 64-bit]

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

03:01.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

03:02.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

03:03.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

03:04.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

03:05.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

03:06.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

05:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

0b:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)

I don't see anything Silicon Image there.  Any ideas?

----------

## Jaglover

lspci -k will tell what kernel driver is loaded, what device you expect your DVD drive to be? You had it connected to another controller before, expect udev playing tricks on you and naming it differently.

----------

